# What would you change about LOTR?



## The Dark Walker (Dec 13, 2001)

If you could change one part of LOTR, for better or for worse what would you do?


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 13, 2001)

I'd make Gollum not die and he could have the Ring and he would stay under his mountain for forever and eat fish and no nasty hobbitses would come and steal it from him again. One thing?


----------



## Merry (Dec 13, 2001)

I would change the fact that Frodo, the elves and Gandalf etc had to leave and sail over the sea. I wish ME could have continued to benefit from the magic and beauty of these great characters forever.


----------



## Gandalf White (Dec 13, 2001)

I agree. I'd want the elves to be able to stay in Middle Earth, and still be able to use the three elven rings for their good.


----------



## Gandalf White (Dec 13, 2001)

Oh, yeah!

Gandalf too!


----------



## The Dark Walker (Dec 13, 2001)

I'd keep Boromir alive.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Dec 13, 2001)

I would increase the abilities and strength of Tar-Palantir, so that he could re-kindle honour in the hearts of the Dunedain of Numenor and regain thusly the grace of the Valar. 

Or reduced the folly of Tar-Ciryatan in the first place...


----------



## Mr. Underhill (Dec 13, 2001)

I would have liked to see Sauron come down from Barad-Dur and actually fight. If the Nazgul could spread so much terror before them imagine what he could have done.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 13, 2001)

I'd let the people of M-e know more about the Istari and the "Rangers", so they would appreciate their input in their presumably safe lives.


----------



## Aerin (Dec 16, 2001)

I would put myself in as the 10th Fellowship member!


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Dec 16, 2001)

i would have made Eomer gets to be King of Gondor and i get to marry Arwen lol hehehehheheh nah just kidding my Lothirien is way better then Arwen in everyway lol 

I would have made so the Ents could have found there Entwives(i think thats how you spell it) and have made a battle between Sauraman( forgot to spell his name) have a full on wizardry battle against Gandalf with tones of spells and i would have made a battle between Eomer( me) and the Nazgul lol and i would have KICK HIS @$$ so he spits out $#!+ sorry for the rude words got to carried on lol


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 16, 2001)

I would make it about eight times longer to give the reader an understanding of all that is going and all that is at stake: from the "hobbit" perspective from which Tolkien wrote, only a very limited piece of the story is told, adn the greater epic is often only hinted at. This is certainly not a bad thing, but I think it would make the story all the more poignant to understand its full majesty without having to read the Sil and read very closely (almost between the lines) in LotR.
This is sort of similar to Ponti's...


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Dec 16, 2001)

I would have prefered that the First Age never ended, it was beautiful, in all splendor and glory. But most of all I wish that Melkor had never been thrown into the void, or that Tolkien wrote more of the final battle.


----------



## menchu (Dec 17, 2001)

That's true, Aerin! The 10th member...

I wouldn't change anything, actually. I wouldn't be the same. It needs to be as happy-sad-funny as it is, for some changes could mean other facts wouldn't have happened.
But I would _love_ to hear more, to read in detail about the stories, the battles, those "lost" years the book doesn't talk too much about, the romances, their feelings...
...and I'd like to find somewhere where it's shown they _have to_ go to the toilet!!!


----------



## Evenstar (Dec 17, 2001)

The only thing that I would really want to change is to make it longer. When I'm reading it, it always goes by so fast and then it's done and the ME is gone. 

On another note, I have also always wondered where they stopped to go to the bathroom.


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 17, 2001)

I just had a really great idea! Sam would go crazy and bite Frodo's finger off and he would fall in the fire and Gollum would probably go a little crazy too, but he would eventually get better and go back to being just Smeagol and he would live in the Shire and be happy until he would also have to leave with Frodo and the elves. What do you think? It would be good for everybody because the evil Sam would be dead! Also, the Ents would find the Entwives, but the first idea was better.


----------



## Courtney (Dec 17, 2001)

I just wish that there would be more about angmar and everything that is on the map and not hardly in the story at all.


----------



## Walter (Dec 18, 2001)

I have to second evenstar here - the book is far too short and ends too soon. 

But then again, given the quality of the Epos it would be a tough job even for a great author like Tolkien to write another book - let's say about the 4th age of ME - that would come up to the standards he set with the LoTR and the Sil...


----------



## Shanoncia (Dec 19, 2001)

*MORE ELF WARRIORS !*

If I could change one thing about LOTR, for the better it would have been to see far more elves in the final battles. Sauron first came with a hate for the elves and the first wars were solely against them. Men were an afterthought for Morgoth. It seems unfitting that they do all the final fighting ! And what the heck, maybe we could throw a few dwarves in too. Wait, I've got it! It would have been great if Pippen really was Prince of halflings and a whole bunch of hobbit warrioirs did ride with the Rohirrim. I want to see more diversity in battle ! Sauron had many enemies, and the men were of the lesser.


----------



## Thorondor (Dec 19, 2001)

I completely disagree about men being an after thought. How could a being that creates a world and can see what will be make anything that could be an after thought? And the War of the Ring wasn't the final battle, that will be in the End of the world, where all of the Children Of Iluvater(including Elven warriors) will fight together.


----------



## pointy-eared (Feb 20, 2002)

i would like to know more about the 'thorongil' period of strider-aragorn-elessar-estel, you know...when he helped the rohirrim and the northern people etc...when he clearly became an important figure of gondor long before even seeing the conclusion to his exile.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 20, 2002)

This might be mentioned already, I haven't read all the posts. But I would like to hear a lot more about the life of Legolas. I don't think his lifeline is mentioned anywhere!


----------



## Nocturno (Feb 20, 2002)

I really wish not everything was decay in the kindoms of men.
I would wish it mentioned somewhere of a real rebirth of Gondor to the former bliss of Númenor.
I wish the Rohirrim and many other men were awarded the same status as the exNúmenóreans (after all they all finished Sauron).
I wish at least one of the Valar showed up in the third age.


----------



## Anarchist (Feb 20, 2002)

Has anybody noticed that almost nowhere little children are mentioned. Are those guys in ME born adults? i.e in Lorien, only male elves and a very few female are mentioned. Or in Minas Tirith but there the women and children have abandoned the city. If I could change something I would mention more about the youth of ME. But who am I to correct the great JRR?


----------



## Rosie_Cotton (Feb 20, 2002)

I'd change it so that you could learn more about all the character's lives after the War of the Ring. I mean, sure, there's "The Grey Havens" and the Appendix, but it's not enough. I never got to know much about Sam's children, or Pippin's wife (she'd better have treated him right), or Aragorn's reign, or Faramir & Eowyn's future, and so on. I would've liked to know more about those times. But, alas, I guess that's what fanfiction is for.


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 21, 2002)

I have to agree with what Merry said earlier on in the thread, that All the ringbearers, elves etc should have stayed in ME and not floated off to the Grey Havens. What a great 4th age it would have been.


----------



## Talarion (Feb 23, 2002)

I would have all the Ents finally discover their Entwives and they would live happily ever after without any hastyness... ::sigh:: sounds good!!!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gandalf White _
> *I agree. I'd want the elves to be able to stay in Middle Earth, and still be able to use the three elven rings for their good. *


]


I wouldn't change a thang it is the best and always will be. The one request would be to have more info and knowledge on M.E. If you changed 1 thing it could change the whole future.


----------



## chrysophalax (Feb 26, 2002)

As far as LotR goes,I wish the scouring of the Shire had never
occurred.That always seemed like adding insult to injury. 


As regards The Silmarrion,it was fate of the worst kind that
Beleg had to die.


----------



## Eonwe (Feb 26, 2002)

I would have had Feanor break his Silmarils so the light of the two trees could be brought back.

If I couldn't do that I would have the elves repent of slaying the elves on their ships on Alqualonde, and not leave Aman...

If I couldn't do that I would have chained up Sauron at the end of the 1st age and brought him back to Aman with his boss, instead of listening to him cry that he didn't mean it, that he would be good from now on...

If I couldn't do that, then I would have the Numenoreans beat up Sauron, take his Ring and throw it into Mount Doom...

If I couldn't do that I would have Isildur throw the One Ring into Mount Doom instead of keeping it...

But if I did all that there would be no Gandalf, no Aragorn, no Frodo, no Sam and especially no Gollum...


----------



## Mina Pitcher (Mar 8, 2002)

I would have added a better FEMALE character in! Anyone like Mina Pitche?????


----------



## jks13 (Mar 12, 2002)

I would makde it that the enemy get's the ring and all of Middle Earth is destroyed
hehehe


----------



## Elbereth (Mar 17, 2002)

I would give Frodo a girlfriend. I just don't think it is fair that all his hobbit friends get married and have children, and Frodo does not...why can't the ring bearer have heirs?


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Mar 17, 2002)

Never to end!!
lol


----------

